# Being like Eddie Hobbs



## totwoi (20 Apr 2006)

Hello. I am wondering if I was to offer advice to people 'Eddie Hobbs' style do I need to be certified to do it? Is there any qualification that you must have to give out financial advice. I have a degree in Business Studies, does this suffice? And where would I go to get certification to offer advice?


----------



## BRICKTOP (20 Apr 2006)

QFA qualification from the institute of bankers is a good start.


----------



## CathyK (8 May 2006)

you can also do the QFA through the LIA  www.lia.ie


----------



## CN624 (9 May 2006)

Can you offer advice and charge for it without the QFA qualification? 

I assume you wouldn't be able to sign agency agreements with financial institutions without some form of qualification?


----------

